
Buying a credit report sucks - nchudleigh
https://medium.com/@officialneilc/buying-a-credit-report-sucks-f2966ae880e8
======
jschwartzi
It's very unusual for a landlord to have prospective renters buy the report
where I live. They typically pay for a credit report plus a background check
and then pass the cost on as part of an application fee.

~~~
nchudleigh
Where do you live? That sounds ideal.

